# Sad passing of Nemo, June 15th 2010 - June 13th 2011



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't come here very often now but considering a lot of regulars helped me when Cotton's litter came into the world I find it only fitting I should let you know about Nemo's sad and rather sudden death.

I don't understand what happened. He was fine one day, then wouldn't eat or poo the next. We tempted him with smelly foods and syringed some lactol milk into him for nutrients. He was bright eyed and still a happy chap.

Last night we put him into Sky's dog crate alone with a litter tray, food, water and a bed so he could get some peace away from the other cats. When we came down we realised he had not urinated so phoned our vet straight away who said to bring him in.

Upon examining him the vet said he had a blocked bladder and he would need a catheter inserted into his penis to drain the urine. We signed all the consent forms, was told about the risks of the GA and gave Nemo a little cuddle. Even though there were risks we just didn't think anything would happen. When we left Nemo he had become lethargic but was still purring and attempting to jump off the examining table.

Sadly, not even 2 hours later we had a phonecall from the vet to tell us that whilst the procedure had gone well, Nemo had never woken up from the anaesthetic. We are beyond devastated. The vet was very apologetic and said he was much sicker than anyone had realised and if he had known this would happen with the GA he would have done his best to insert the catheter whilst Nemo was awake.

I cannot believe our little guy is gone, he was not even a year old. I wish I had done more for him, I wish I'd realised sooner how ill he was and that I'd given him extra long cuddles. I wonder now if when they realised he had gone did they pick him up and give him a cuddle or just wrap him up and put him away 

We cannot bear to bring his body home to bury, we want to remember him as he was. We are having him cremated and his ashes are being scattered in my vets memorial garden.

Nemo June 15th 2010 - June 13 2011. Gone well beyond his time.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.

RIP Nemo


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you, Cat I've just realised you have lost your oldest girl. I am so sorry


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry about little Nemo he was always my fav kitten of your litter  hope your looking after yourself take care


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Sequeena I'm so sorry about Nemo...Big huge hugs....Jill


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you both 

It's been so long since I personally lost a pet, I don't know how to feel. Is it normal to want to cry every 5 minutes? And to want to get another kitten. I don't want to replace Nemo but I want to fill the hole  I of course won't, it's so silly to especially with Thomas so close (and probably arriver much sooner than we thought) 

We have to pick up his cat box today and sort out the money side of things. Tomorrow will be the hardest.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this. 
RIP Nemo.
Big hugs to you. xx
(yes, it's quite normal to cry all the time... hugs. xxx)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry Sequeena  I loved little Nemo and his pictures are so cute  my thoughts are with you all - hugs (())))xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks both  I feel like I'm forgetting him already, I can't remember what his fur felt like


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

So sorry for your loss
R.I.P Nemo 

Run free at rainbow bridge


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry you've lost your little kitty.

RIP Nemo xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

sorry to hear about your loss...RIP Nemo...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

RIP little Nemo  
So sorry to hear this news Sequeena. Being so close to having your baby will make you more emotional but it is quite normall to be so upset by the sudden loss of your dear little kitten  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## lornasiddon (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry for you. How tragic for you.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the condolonces everyone.

He has been cremated and his ashes scattered here at Pets In Peace.

We picked up the empty cat box from our vet today. He'd run blood tests after Nemo died to find out the cause of his death (he did not charge us). He confirmed it was an extreme UTI. The keratin levels in his kidneys were meant to be 100 but they 1500  the vet was very shocked as Nemo showed no signs at all apart from at the end when he couldn't go to the toilet. He said he'd treated cats who had levels of 300 and were fitting with the pain... right until the end he had been purring. Not once did our precious boy show us he was in any discomfort.

We were told that even if he'd made it through the anaesthetic we more than likely would have had to make the decision to have him put to sleep so I am glad he went how he did. I just wish we had caught it sooner. He was far too young.

Tomorrow is going to be a tough day as it is the kittens first birthday... but we will get through it.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aww bless he was a brave little man - not much I can say really except you have your lovely memories of him and they can never be taken from you hugs(()))xxxx


----------



## K.W.S (Jun 12, 2011)

I feel so bad for your loss.It feels like unnatural thing to die so you and for me, personally, when I lost my 2-year-old Golden Retriever, it was devastating. For me, it`s been easier to come to terms with an older dog`s passing (twice), because it felt more natural and expected.
But those young ones are especially hard to deal with
And very hard to get over..
For 5 years it brought tears to my eyes thinking about him.


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, thats so sad. Its normal to cry all the time. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone  it is the litters birthday today. They're not kittens anymore... I just wish Nemo were here to join in the fun


----------

